# A Bunch of Sprites and Animations.



## MistahJayden (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello guys, the name is Mistah Jayden, I've been spriting and animating for about 9 years now. So I'll post some of my work here.

*Sprites!*

*Greninja!*

I love this guy. It's my favorite Pokemon of all time, so I had to do it.

*




*

*Lugia Process*

A person asked me how do I make huge sprites and this was an example although the sprite wasn't that big.







*Jump Ultimate Stars Contest *

So I destroyed everyone else in the competition xD...


Spoiler










 

*Animations*

*Current WIP: Sasuke vs Neji - http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/9ca32a18b3a3e00afb7553284d88085c*

*OLD/Unfinished: Shadow Versus - http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/eac06ee7f6e44422b52480b44479a684*

*OLD/Unfinished: Collab Part - http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/e42d77e422992f638a885b1340814a52*

*OLD/Lost: Goku vs Buu - http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/2bec9f420892c7beab7afe4e22fe4b1c*

*OLD/Disliked: Minato Test - http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/b0e1b34318bc68819ab35c20b4744a92*

I was testing a guy's sprite sheet and it turned out so bad, animation wise I had to quit this animation and redo the sheet lol.

*OLD/Lost: Majin Vegeta vs Goku - http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/1599cf598ea89ea993d4c542c54653b4*

*OLD/Finished: My old Goku sprite Test - http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/56baea0e502691a3119033f2036c6ebd*

*Old/Lost: Ken vs Ryu - http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/e88d36eebba1ab4751850d2902921d57*

There's a lot more but, yeah I'll update it later.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 24, 2014)

Love it all, Ive always admired Sprite artists~


----------

